# [risolto] problema aggiornamento libtool 1.5.22 -> 2.2.6b

## flocchini

salve a tutti

ho un sistema vecchio da aggiornare, non posso spianarlo. sono riuscito a aggiornare gcc e glibc arrabattandomi nel forum, ma ha un portage vecchissimo, aggiornare al nuovo richiede libtool 2.2.6b che muore con un errore molto poco chiaro e non posso quindi proseguire

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b to /

 * libtool-2.2.6b.tar.lzma RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking libtool-2.2.6b.tar.lzma ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libtool-2.2.6b.tar.lzma to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/work

xargs: xargs.c:447: main: Assertion `bc_ctl.arg_max <= (131072-2048)' failed.

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 307: 28520 Done                    find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 ! -type l -print0

     28521 Aborted                 | ${XARGS} -0 chmod -fR a+rX,u+w,g-w,o-w

 * Applying libtool-2.2.6a-tests-locale.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-1.5.20-use-linux-version-in-fbsd.patch ...            [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/work/libtool-2.2.6b/libltdl' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running true --copy --force --install --automake ...                   [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                    [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/work/libtool-2.2.6b' ...

 * Running aclocal -I libltdl/m4 ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Running true --copy --force --install --automake ...                   [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I libltdl/m4 ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                              [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/temp/automake-28466.out

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3181:  Called eautoreconf

 *             environment, line  983:  Called eautomake

 *             environment, line  952:  Called autotools_run_tool 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack' 'automake'

 *             environment, line  463:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Running automake !

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/temp/environment'.

 *

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Apr 2010 16:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.1-r3, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi avi berkdb bzip2 bzlib cdinstall cdparanoia chroot cli cracklib crypt cups cxx divx4linux dri dvd encode fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv imagemagick imlib2 jpeg mad modules mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session smp spl ssl sysfs tcpd threads tk truetype unicode utf8 x86 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev mga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

any hints?

tnx

----------

## ago

ad occhio non mi sembra che il tuo -march sia adeguato, cmq hai provato a togliere/disabilitare distcc?

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/temp/automake-28466.out 
```

 dice qualcosa in più rispetto a quello che hai postato?

----------

## flocchini

distcc? e quel march?!?! ossignur ma che diavolo ci fanno li'... domani fixo e riprovo, chissa' che diavolo e' successo... grazie, pensa te che mi erano proprio sfuggiti

----------

## ago

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> grazie, pensa te che mi erano proprio sfuggiti

 

Figurati...anzi, supponendo che quel -march sia sbagliato e probabilmente i pacchetti sono stati compilati con quelle opzioni, ti consiglio 

```
-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

e successivamente ricompilare il world

P.S. native è un opzione che riconosce automaticamente le impostazioni per il tuo processore.

----------

## flocchini

non ne esco

levato distcc, il world non compila, perche' la prima roba che abbiorna e' portage che si tira dietro libtool che muore smepre con lo stesso errore che definire poco significativo e' un eufemismo. altre idee? cosa posso andare ad aggiornare? il problema e' che sono bloccato con ebuild EAPI-1 perche' sto portage e' vecchio da far schifo

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b/temp/automake-28466.out 
> ```
> ...

 

questo e' il bello, dice che vuole automake 1.10.1 e che io ho 1.10 e basta. ma in realta' io ho 1.11  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT andato!!!  :Very Happy:  maledetto... del branch 1.10 avevo in effetti l'1.10, l'1.11 e' di un'altra famiglia, ecco dove mi perdevo. forzata la versione 1.10.3 e' partito, adesso vediamo di aggiornare per bene il resto di questo rudere  :Wink: 

tnx x il supporto

----------

